# Which Full bodies to Buy?



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

I was just wondering, it sounds like you all have hunted with about everything, so what the opinions were between Bigfoot FB's and Hidgon FB's. The regular FB's look a bit different between the two, but the feeder style look very similar. Also, anyone seen what the avery's are going to be selling for?

Thanks,

Cooter


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have hunted with foots and higdons. The bigfoots are by far the toughest decoy on the market and one of the most effective. The higdons that I have used and I'm not sure if this has changed now, had problems with the paint rubbing off if they are abused somewhat. For effectiveness on geese I would say it is probably a draw. I use my equipment pretty hard so the bigfoots would be my choice. I would like to see how tough the new avery decoys are before I go and buy some. Usually with any decoys the first ones off the line have some type of problem and then they do some changes and they are fixed. If I had to buy decoys today I would still buy bigfoots.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I 100% agree with gandergrinder. Go for the Big Foots. They hold up to the test of time. I still have some from the 80's and they are still going strong. Leo


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Has anybody broke down and bought any of the Hardcore goose decoys? They were selling them at the Mn game fair for over $500 dz. They sure looked like real geese from a few yards away! they all seemed to have slightly differrent head positions and all were on a motion spring base. One thing I noticed though is that it looks like you would have to be very careful with them as far as transporting them because of the flocked heads and bases. They definately appear to be the ultimate decoy for taking down the big ole birds!


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

The Avery's are where its at, if they just pass the test they will be killer. The only thing I am worried about is the legs look like they would break easily. Hopefully the plastic is soft like that of bigfeet. We will be hunting over Hardcores, Avery's, and custom foots this year.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Mnhunter; do you know when the Averys will be available and where?


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

I have heard they are now on US soil......but still sounding like mid to late Sept. :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well we ordered a doz averys and then turned back around and cancled them, I guess they are having problems with the paint. Again the Bigfoots are back!!! Only two more weeks!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

But you can order them from Wingsupply.com


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

I split a dozen of the Hardcores with a friend this summer. They really are the best looking decoy out there. Right now they have 6 styles for Canadas and plan on making 12 more. Check out their site and look at their blue goose, Its amazing.  I figured I would see if they could be worth the extra money this fall. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## dstorer (Aug 22, 2003)

Goosebuster3
We have been thinking about trying to get some of the Avery full bodies - 
what kind of paint problems did you hear they were having? Thanks - Doug


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think the Avery full bodies look good on paper, I haven't seen them in person yet though. What do you all think of the Avery goose shells. To me, they don't look that great. The necks seem so short. I would like to hear other opinions on them also.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Goosebuster.....The paint problem has allegedly been taken care of, the problem was on the duck decoys from last year, but now they are saying they wont be availabel til Oct....Freedy Zink has spent a rediculous amount of time on these dekes and Fred would never put out a bunk product. Cant wait!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Does anyone know how FB Flambeau "The Judge" Decoys are? How about the carrylite 24" Deluxe FB Decoys?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Flambeau basically molded a bigfoot to make the judge...although they are a hard plastic and the paint isn't nearly as good.

I saw the new greenhead gear goose floaters and I'm not impressed...I think the full bodies are going to be a big let down. The paint scheme wasn't very good (overall to dark) and I question it's durability...I rubbed a couple together and they paint came off pretty easy. I think the keel design is too flimsy and will break in a bag or getting tossed around. It's still tough to tell, the only true test is hunting over them for a season or two. If the floaters are any indication as to what the full bodies are going to be like, they aren't going to live up to the hype.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Jones...I think you are talking about last years GG floater??? Was it at Gander Mountain??If so it was last years. The paint on the old ones was terrible, I did not like the paint scheme either. The new ones on the site are different then last years model. I am not sure but I don't think the new floats are out yet????

Jones said it...the Judges are just a mocked bigfoot with bad paint.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah, it was at Gander so I guess it was last years model. For the price it wasn't a bad deke but in terms of quality they need to do A LOT before they're even in the same league as BF's. I think the keel design absolutely sucks...they really need to beef it up because it's pretty flimsy.

I heard they fixed the paint on them but I didn't know those were last year's run...so I guess we'll just have to keep waiting. 

Let me know when you get yours in Dufresne. 8)


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

These look awesome but they are even more expensive than Hardcores:

http://www.aerooutdoors.com/elites.htm


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I saw them at the game fair and wasn't impressed. I think they made hardcores look like a bargain.

"Each pose is unique, not just different heads on the same body."

They don't tell you that there's only two poses.


----------

